# New Hunting Lease



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Well after never having been in a hunting club, I became a member of one today. Its a good deal at only $550 per year and its for apx 2300 acres. I'm waiting now for some maps of the tract so I can overview of spots for coyote hunting. Give me about a week and I will post some pictures of some locations. This will be just under an hour drive--acceptable considering the alternatives and prices for even less acreage. My daughter is about giddy with excitement, shes 27, and we haven't had a place to hunt for quite some time---now we do! I am more happy for her than me. Now I can fan the flames of wanting to hunt, from those that were dying. Anyway here are the rules: The part about the long horn spikes leaves me scratching my head, couldn't decipher it.

FELLOWSHIP HUNTING CLUB RULES 

Revised October, 2015​
No alcohol beverages allowed on premises.

Any member can sign out no more than two areas during a days' hunt. This
includes the family members. At two o'clock a member can sign out additional
areas.

If a members' dependent, wants to have the right to sign out for two areas on their
own, they may pay one hundred dollars a year for this right. Only the primary
member may bring visitors. For a dependent to be able to hunt without their
parent or guardian being present the parent or guardian must sign a release of
responsibility to the club.

Sign in time is 5:00-6:15 a.m. and 2:00-3:00 p.m. If someone comes in after this
time they must respect the other hunters and sign into an area where they will not
go past someone who is already hunting. Everyone must sign in and out on the
board and also in the book. No exceptions! Vehicles will only be allowed on the
roads between 9:00 am. and 2:00 p.m. unless you kill a deer and need to get it
back to camp.

5. A visitor can only be brought three times in one year. No visitors can be brought
opening weekend or last full week of season.

State of Alabama buck kill will be enforced with the following exceptions. Six
points or better with one buck that has three points on one side. Long horn spikes
with at least eight curved points. This rule will be monitored and if it is abused
we will go back to six points or better.

Every Member is allowed two does a year. No does will be taken from a *(DESIGNATED* *NO SCOUTING AREA),* food plot, during gun season. If you bring a visitor and they kill a doe it will go against your doe ratio. " No does will be taken during the month of January."

*Designated Plots are as Follows; 1, 2, 007, 8, 9, 10, 00, 13A, 14, 18, 20, 25, 27. Parking areas will be assigned.*

Opening weekend and the last week of season, is for members only.

Hunters orange must be worn going to and from the stand.

All hunters must unload their guns before coming into the camp area.

During the deer gun hunting season only deer may be hunted.

Only two Gobblers shall be taken per member during regular turkey season. Any
visitor is limited to one.

There will be workdays that will be required for everyone to work. IT you
fail to work your days you will be fined $100.00 per day. You will not be
allowed to hunt until the payment is made.

Anyone caught hunting over bait after October first will be removed from
the club.

A deposit must be paid by February 15th to hold a membership spot. If the deposit
is not made new members will be allowed to take your spot. NO
EXCEPTIONS! Also by paying this deposit you will be allowed to hunt in the
spring turkey season.

Hunting other Members personal stands will not be allowed without their
permission. This does not include club stands and shooting houses on food plots.
Be respectful of other people's property.

All rules are guidelines and are subject to review. If any dispute arises they can be brought to me, (Stan Gordon) and I will discuss them with the committee.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds like it is a well-established club, based on the specific language - probably developed over years of real-life consequences. It appears to be well thought out and should be comforting to know that nobody should be stepping on your chosen turf.

I've never been involved with any club like that but the rules make sense. Even on private land, where various people have been given permission, there can be issues without communication between hunters. I gave up on a phenomenal piece of property for that very reason.

I'd guess that the language for spikes is meant to say eight-*inch *curved spikes.

Let us know how it develops, once you get acquainted with the place.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Antler22, I am not knocking your hunting club, maybe it's the only place you have to hunt. I dislike the word "must" even when applying for a job, if I saw the word must in the jobs section...I must not apply. I've only paid one time to hunt in Illinois, twenty five bucks to shoot two pheasants, I waited in line three days in a row before I got the chance to hunt, I shot two pheasants in about fifteen minutes... Never again, I moved out of that state and never looked back. Is there no place to hunt in Alabama? My brother in law is in Mississippi and doesn't seem to have any problems finding a place to hunt. I hope it works out for you...


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Makes sense Glen, inch works in there. Going to try this weekend now that deer season has ended, and scout around and familiarize myself. The in and out times, keep someone who woke up late; from driving through an area you might be in and spooking game---I like that particular rule. It keeps those not "dedicated" enough from ruining someone elses hunting during prime hours. Found out all the roads throughout the lease are graveled now, and have to be maintained as such. Due to EPA stating run-off from the exposed dirt roads were silting/clouding waterways leading into the Perdidio Bay drainage. Its property owned by a timber company, so none of the costs of keeping them graveled and maintained fall on club members, as its access IS for the timber companies, to conduct logging operations and such. Anyhow the point being now, is that that gravel is loud as hell driving over and would certainly spook game when a vehicle approached---might be harder to hunt coyote. Guess I'll find out the hard way, or do some walking to distance myself from where I park.

AZ, yes there are public places but 2 hour drives each way and no camp, and no "rules" to prevent someone spoiling your hunts are why I don't use them anymore. Been in my treestand numerous times on public land, to watch hunters talking and walking by my stand--oblivious to me---and ruining the spot. Talk about pissed, I once slung an arrow ten yards in front of the hunters--waited for them to look to see where it came from and pointed back to where they came from while moving my pointing finger. They got the idea real quick. I mainly bowhunt over 90% of the time during deer season. I gun hunt for coyotes though, you get one with a bow---YOU DID SOMETHING LOL. Also don't have any friends with properties to hunt, much less that have game on them. If I had property to hunt, I would be VERY selective on who I let hunt it. People will drive nails in trees for climbing, litter, be in your stand the exact same day you happened to have a day off to hunt--just to find them there. Wont call to let you know they are coming up, invite THEIR friends as though it was their property. Yea----I know all the bullshit and why no one wants to give someone like me the opportunity to show them, I call ahead---like a week, pack in---pack out, NEVER bring anyone except my daughter who I also secured permission for ahead of time. Use tree friendly tree stands--no spikes etc....on it, and am in my stand before it gets good enough light to even walk in. Now I can at least have rules that for me are easy, and make things more enjoyable all around.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I hear ya, Antlerz. I've hunted state land and commercial forests, and for some reason, it scares me to think about heading out in the early morning darkness with who knows who out there at this stage in my life.

I think you've found a good alternative.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

In that case... you "must" give it a try. I hope it works out for you and your daughter.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Glen and AZ, going tomorrow (Sunday) to get my first look at the lease, I feel like a kid getting to go on his first hunt! Havent been this pumped up in quite awhile, might actually start losing some weight and getting in better shape scouting and hunting in general. Only problem here in the summer are timber and rattlesnakes, not to mention (my most feared) the moccasin (cottonmouth). Nasty snake the cottonmouth--I kill every one I see. However rattlesnakes are very seldom seen, they are still something to be watched out for. Timber rattlers are actually common. Anyhow hopefully I can get to actually do extensive coyote hunting, and see how many there actually are; and how hard they are to call in due to timber and close quarters considering their ability to sneak up because of thick woods etc...


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

When I hunt dark timber or the thicker oak brush patches here--- I do better when I keep the call volume down and make more stands in an area.

I'll call (not too loud) for about 15 minutes, and if nothing shows--- I'll "sneak" 3-400 yards to another stand and repeat.

awprint:


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok took just a few pictures, nothing of the woods, but of tracks and a deer rub. The rub is the biggest I've seen, comparable to those from up north like Canada etc... who knew! Anyhow cant decide whether these are coyote tracks or domestic dog tracks. The tracks are apx 1 mile from the nearest civilization, and no dogs are allowed or used on the lease. So let me know which you think they are.








This was on a semi-moist dried out mud hole.









This ^ and the picture below are the same tree, from both sides. Hat was put in for perspective in the pictures.
















This is a different tree, same rub line about 20 yds from the rub pictured above---obviously the same buck; and below is the other side of this tree.








This was another canine track I'm not sure of.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

catcapper said:


> When I hunt dark timber or the thicker oak brush patches here--- I do better when I keep the call volume down and make more stands in an area.
> 
> I'll call (not too loud) for about 15 minutes, and if nothing shows--- I'll "sneak" 3-400 yards to another stand and repeat.
> 
> awprint:


Found some spots (longer straight stretches of access roads) where I can overlook without calling (areas saturated with coyote tracks--an obvious crossing area) and not even call and see what happens. And have a mouth call to stop them in the open with the rifle already laid on the gun rest pointing that direction. Maybe the electronic at the crossing area away from my hide, to initially prod/entice them to come towards the crossing area---then lay off.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Sounds like ya have a plan.

That looks like a good call'in stand where the rub is.

Next time you head up that way--- how bout some pics of the terrain-- looks like some nice country.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm happy for you Ralph. I know you have the smarts to figure it out. Good luck buddy.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey guys still wanting an opinion on the canine tracks, I'm not quite sure if coyote or domestic!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm not getting a good picture on my phone or if try to help. You'll have replies in the morning.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'd figure top pic is a coyote--- front left and rear left foot on a female.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How many pups is she carrying Dave ?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok Don will do, but that one area has more tracks (if coyote) than I've seen where I knew only coyotes were. If I'm right, I could possibly start getting a few if I play to my strong points (in the bends of dim roads with long shots both ways--like where the pics were taken) and that shots aren't perceived by coyotes here as necessarily directed or an immediate threat to them---seen evidence of that before hunting way back when.

Thx cat, what are the differentiating parts to tell the difference? heard a domestic is more rounded vs elongated, also not sure on whether claws come into play so much on the id. But not sure if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Well got me a brand new 4 wheeler, a Polaris Sportsman 570 in sage green with a rack in back and a winch up front. Probably starting next week sometime, going to take it to the hunting club and do some coyote hunting. I got it because I dont want to scratch up my new (Dec) truck. Also its infinitely more useful in many ways, not to mention a blessing considering my bum knees--had my left scoped last summer. My knees work ok--but for limited distances and terrain. So this will enable me to cover much greater distances, including jaunts through the woods where walking would take its toll on my knees and that were inaccessible to a vehicle. Will post some pictures of my "legs" tomorrow.


----------

